# Jittery, tremors after scan



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Hi,
I had a thyroid scan due to an unusually large nodule of 2.9 cm. I went off my 10 of methimazole for 10 days before the scan... uptake results of 67%, diagnosed with Graves disease. 3 weeks later; Why am I still feeling shaky through out my body when I immediately went back on to the same 10 mg of methi and 80mg of propanalol? Is 10 not enough? 
Does it take a while for your body to readjust after a scan? Has this ever happened to anyone before?
Is 80 of propanalol not enough?
Tired of being shaky all the time....and constantly going, and going, then exhausted, but still buzzing.
HELP?
Best Wishes! Pepper


----------

